
You need a license to watch TV in the UK? - davidhariri
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Television_licensing_in_the_United_Kingdom
======
dalke
Yes. And in many other countries as well.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Television_licence](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Television_licence)
.

